# Umm....Hi?



## Mystik (Nov 2, 2007)

*Uh...well I cant really say anything as an opening line that has not already been said...soo~ Hi. :3
Not really in the mood to describe myself, if you really care that much, you can add me on MSN or something.

Love,
~Mystik*


----------



## Foxee (Nov 2, 2007)

Greetings, Mystik. You could tell us what you write for starters.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello there and welcome Mystik. I agree with Foxee.


----------



## Mystik (Nov 2, 2007)

*I write mostly poems, some short stories. However most of my short stories never get finished lol. I also have a couple of long projects Im working on occasionally.*


----------



## Foxee (Nov 2, 2007)

Eh, I hear you on finishing things. Endings are the most difficult part for me.


----------



## Mystik (Nov 2, 2007)

*Yeah I have trouble with endings sometimes too, but mostly it's because I get caught up in other things or I just lose interest....Im complicated ^.^;*


----------



## Foxee (Nov 2, 2007)

Complicated...or easily distracted like me...oo! Look! Something shiny....


----------



## Mystik (Nov 2, 2007)

_Haha, maybe._


----------



## Nickie (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello to you, Mystik, and welcome to the forum. I'm also writing short stories at the moment. I intend to make a collection of it for next year's Halloween.


Nickie


----------



## Wallmaker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Mystic, read your poem posted in the Poetry section already.  Keep up the good work and lets see some more posts!

P.s. I'm totally there with you about writing longer stuff.  Currently have 2 very long projects due in my class and just thinking about it makes all the blood drain out of me.  All that committment... to only 1 idea... ::shudders::


----------



## The Hooded One (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to WF.

- The Hooded One


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 2, 2007)

Howdy Mystik, nice to have you here, welcome.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Mystik. Good to meet you. Enjoy!


----------

